# Peter Schreier RIP



## RICK RIEKERT

The great German tenor passed away on Christmas day in his beloved home city of Dresden at the age of 84.

_A day without music is a wasted day_.

~Peter Schreier


----------



## DavidA

RICK RIEKERT said:


> The great German tenor passed away on Christmas day in his beloved home city of Dresden at the age of 84.
> 
> _A day without music is a wasted day_.
> 
> ~Peter Schreier


Sad news. His recording of Schubert's Wintereisse live with Richter is one of most mesmeric leider experiences


----------



## Bulldog

Very sad to hear. His Mozart Requiem has been my favorite for many years.


----------



## Barbebleu

Sad news indeed. The first David (Meistersinger) I ever heard and I was a fan from that day on. I have many discs of his that never fail to delight. Wintereisse tomorrow I think.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Have just seen this thread, having just started one on the Musicians sub-forum. Please ignore my thread.

A sad loss, he had a wonderful voice.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Sad news. I cherish his 'Lieder' records most, Hugo Wolf with Sawallisch and Karl Engel and Der Winterreise with Richter:









He was a very intelligent tenor.


----------



## Mandryka

Here's a nice thing he did


----------

